# Change Username



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

As stated, how do I change my username?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you have to pm hera and find out firstly if your new username is already taken


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

cheers fella


----------

